# R.i.p bobby :'(



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

A poem dedicatede to my little man

Do not stand by my grave and cry
I am not dead I did not die
I am the gentke summer breeze
I am the rustle through the autumn leaves
I am the fresh summers snow
I am the reason the firefly glows
I am the sound of a baby's first laugh
I am the snowflakes of the winters past
So do not stand by my grave and weep
I am not dead, I do not sleep


ILY BOBBY I MISS YA MY LIL CRAZY DUDE :-(


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

omg I cried :"( that was so sad but very beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankyou. I still miss my little man


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Made me cry too! I have a horse I still miss as well- Warrior, 96-08. We will always carry them in our hearts. Love the poem, If you don't mind, I'm going to steal it....


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Bobby was a puppy, he had heart problems but was the kindest most beautiful puppy anyone could ever know, I love him to little bits and pieces, I'll never know a puppy like him ever again.
You can steal it


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Im so sorry, keep his memory alive with this poem. Animals become a member of the family. It is so very hard when we have to say goodbye. Big hugsxxoo


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankyou  I'll remember him everytime I go to Bridgewater Beach, he would sit there facinated by the water, you could almost hear him going 'woahhh what is this strange substance, OMG IT'S WET!'


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

You are making me laugh and cry at the same time! He sounds adorable. RIP Bobby.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha it's good to have a laugh and cry, i try not to think about the bad things. About when he was sick. Only the good things like when he discovered water and when I found him sleeping cuddled up next to my pony and he looked at me like a little kid that got caught stealing cookies from the cookie jar


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankyou. But I'm happy he's not on earth anymore. He's not in pain now, he's free


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

So sad


----------

